# IE7 Address not valid http:///



## jeff41 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a client with a Dell Vostro Desktop 200 running Windows XP SP3 on Workgroup. When I open IE7 on the computer, it tries to go to the homepage of www.google.com but I get "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". If I type in www.yahoo.com in the address bar it gives me "The address is not valid" with "http:///" in the address bar. I installed Firefox and it works fine. The CA Etrust Antivirus also will not perform updates. It states that it cannot find an internet connection.

Here is the HijackThis log below:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:14:14 PM, on 3/19/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\UltraVNC\WinVNC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickBooks Online Backup\OnlineBackup.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\casecuritycenter.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\caavGUIScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = partnerpage.google.com/smallbiz.dell.com/en_us?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us-smb&ibd=0080528
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = partnerpage.google.com/smallbiz.dell.com/en_us?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us-smb&ibd=0080528
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9090
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;<local>
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cctray] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinVNC] "C:\Program Files\UltraVNC\WinVNC.exe" -servicehelper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OnlineBackupScheduler] C:\Program Files\QuickBooks Online Backup\OnlineBackup.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Online Backup Scheduler.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{68CA8F9A-68B0-41DF-9D90-5C35ADBCA5CE}: NameServer = 24.25.5.60,24.25.5.61
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{68CA8F9A-68B0-41DF-9D90-5C35ADBCA5CE}: NameServer = 24.25.5.60,24.25.5.61
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{68CA8F9A-68B0-41DF-9D90-5C35ADBCA5CE}: NameServer = 24.25.5.60,24.25.5.61
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server (winvnc) - UltraVNC - C:\Program Files\UltraVNC\WinVNC.exe

--
End of file - 7651 bytes


----------



## jeff41 (Mar 19, 2009)

I found the problem:

I went to Tools->Internet Options->Connections>Click on LAN SETTINGS->Uncheck where it says use a proxy server for a LAN...-> Then check where it says automatically detect settings.

I don't know what changed these settings but it has fixed my issue with IE7 and the CA updates.


----------

